# I Want To Achieve The "Victoria Beckham" Look : Bleach Blonde Bob With Side Fringe ?



## Heiiress (Sep 8, 2007)

I LOVE Her Hair ATM, It's Really Blonde & Cut Into A Bob..
One Side It's Longer Than The Other & She Has A Side Fringe..
What Would I Ask My Hairdresser For If I Wanted To Achieve This Look?
Thanks If You Answer ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Heiiress xo


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 8, 2007)

in my total honest opinion... DONT GET IT! every girl and her mother has that style here in the UK and its so boring to look at every minute. Victoria will have a new style pretty soon as she always does and it will probably be better than the 'pob' it's very rare you see girls with long hair nowadays coz they all want the pob. If you wanna look like every other girl and look like you have no originality then go for it. Theres been loads of girls ive talked to regret getting it because they want their long hair back but its upto you


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 8, 2007)

if you want her exact cut, my suggestion would be just take the pic in!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_if you want her exact cut, my suggestion would be just take the pic in!_

 
I was going to suggest the same thing.  It's the best thing to do so that you don't confuse the stylist or leave it up to them to interpret what you want.


----------

